# How do I post a poll?



## Nerina (Jun 6, 2008)

Cant find info anywhere...........

Poll !!!! I meant poll!!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 6, 2008)

When starting a thread, scroll down to "Aditionnal options".
Then, check "Add a pole, oups, a poll" and choose your options. 
After you click "Submit the thread", you'll get to name your poll choices.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2008)

^ 



Nerina said:


> Poll !!!! I meant poll!!!!


----------



## Nerina (Jun 6, 2008)

playstopause said:


> When starting a thread, scroll down to "Aditionnal options".
> Then, check "Add a pole, oups, a poll" and choose your options.
> After you click "Submit the thread", you'll get to name your poll choices.



 Ok, thankyou very much, I didnt realise you could chose the options after, ok, I see


----------



## playstopause (Jun 6, 2008)

[FRENCHACCENT]You are welcome, my lady.[/FRENCHACCENT]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for yet another insightful post in the site support forum.


----------

